# 1,000 reasons NOT to commute!



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

We can all think of lots of reasons not to commute, which we each have overcome or dealt with and continue to make it work. Thought it would be interesting to those considering commuting to see all the excuses, knowing that we've already considered them and still commute. To start:

It's too far.

It's not far enough.

No shower at work.

Don't have the right bike.

Not safe.

Not in good enough shape.

Don't have the right clothes.

No where to keep my stuff at work.

No where to park the bike at work.

Have to drop off kids.

Have to wear a suit at work.

Need to run errands during the day or to and from work.

Rains too much.

Foggy.

Too cold.

Too hot.

Not enough time.

Too many flat tires.

Too expensive.

No bike path.

My boss won't like it.

Co-workers will think I'm nuts (or worse, yet, some hippy freak).

My road bike can't carry stuff.

Bad roads.

I heard lots of people are getting killed on bikes.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Cool thread!

I had to get over at least half of those . . . and to add :

I only have mountain bikes

I'll look like a geek with the vest, flashy lights, helmet mirror and ankle bands

My bike seat hurts



I liked this one 


> Co-workers will think I'm nuts (or worse, yet, some hippy freak).


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Not enough time

Not all of the cool kids do it

I can't bike down the stairs from my bedroom to my office


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*multiple personalities?*



Zero Signal said:


> I'll look like a geek with the vest, flashy lights, helmet mirror and ankle bands


It helps to have multiple personalities. I have my "shaved leg, team uniform, weight weenie racer" personality, and then I have my geeked out commuter personality. I've fully embraced geekdom, in fact, I challenge anyone to out-geek me:

Soma ES, bull horns, Armadillos with reflective sidewalls, rack, trunk bag, platform/"Mallet" pedals; plain mtb shoes, baggy shorts, flourescent bright yellow or orange jersey (Performance or Nashbar), black wool socks (all year round), reflective leg bands, helmet with flashy light on front and flashy light on back, super bright Dinotte tail light, TWO bright headlights (Dinotte 600L and L&M HID), reflective crap all over the bike, big fenders, flourescent jacket or vest, yellow gloves (usually), glasses mounted mirror (I may have to get a kickstand). PLUS, I stop at all stop signs and red lights, ride far to the right (when safe), give arm signals, and carry a print out of bike laws with me.

Anyone?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It's a West Coast thing.*



Fixed said:


> ... PLUS, I stop at all stop signs and red lights, ride far to the right (when safe), give arm signals,....


 

BTW I can't think of a single reason to not commute by bike.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Take daughter to daycare has been my nemesis this year... but I can do both if I get up early.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It produces too many endorphins in my brain. My coworkers hate me because I'm too cheerful.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I just had a prostate biopsy (that'll be my excuse this Wednesday, Thursday and Friday)


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

When I bike to work, I don't get to come home for lunch and see my family.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

This isn't Hawaii. Or Italy. 


I did get excited about the possibility of 50 degrees later this week.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> I just had a prostate biopsy


By a medical professional or a broken seatpost?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*uh...*



MB1 said:


> BTW I can't think of a single reason to not commute by bike.


The point is to note the excuses we hear, but they are not good excuses. They are all things that we all have dealt with successfully.

So, to put words in your mouth, "I can't think of a single GOOD reason to not commute by bike."


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I only have one. 

*BIKE IS BROKEN!*


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I work at home. (not that I do, just a thought)

I can't fit 4 five gallon buckets of paint, two giant boxes of painting and drywall tools, lights, drills, sanders, saws, drop cloths, and 4 gallon bucket of sheetrock mud on my rack.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Sometimes I don't commute if I don't feel well. It's hard to be in the cold & rain when you're sick.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Mine was*

"It's a black ice slick out there." I walked to work one day when the previous day was so icy that I nearly-crashed twice on the way there. 

Of course, my roundtrip is 7 miles...

The most common excuse, by far, I hear, is essentially "blah. That is hard."


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

1/2" of sleet and freezing rain (this excuse actually wins out on me - snow I can deal with, but ice is a no-go).

At my old office, I got a group of 4 people to overcome: It's too far; I'm out of shape; it's dark out; it takes too long. I got them riding an average of 4 one-way trips a week (they leave a pick-up in the parking garage so that they only have to go one way). It's about 12 miles each way for them. One of them had lost 20 lbs by the time I left that office. That reminds me, I need to see how they are doing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Howzitbroke said:


> I work at home. (not that I do, just a thought)
> 
> I can't fit 4 five gallon buckets of paint, two giant boxes of painting and drywall tools, lights, drills, sanders, saws, drop cloths, and 4 gallon bucket of sheetrock mud on my rack.


Get a BOB!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got a photoshoot across town, it's 8 degrees, snowing and I've got $60,000 worth of client prototypes to take to the studio. And I've got to take my daughter to daycare. 

There are times (blessedly few) when it just makes sense to drive.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*geeks*



Fixed said:


> I've fully embraced geekdom, in fact, I challenge anyone to out-geek me.


Have you got a bell? I got a pretty brass one. I've also got a Carradice bag, 3 tail-lights (including one on my helmet), headlight, Cage Rocket, skin-wall touring tires, fluorescent jacket or vest, reflective ankle bands, and wrap-around glasses with yellow lenses. Don't have fenders installed right now, but I've got some RaceBlades just in case it ever starts raining again in NC.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Have you got a bell? I got a pretty brass one. I've also got a Carradice bag, 3 tail-lights (including one on my helmet), headlight, Cage Rocket, skin-wall touring tires, fluorescent jacket or vest, reflective ankle bands, and wrap-around glasses with yellow lenses. Don't have fenders installed right now, but I've got some RaceBlades just in case it ever starts raining again in NC.


I gots the bell, the tail lights, the skinwall paselas, the carradice bag, AND stainless steel berthoud fenders. On a lugged steel frame. Made by a company named after a city elves live in. I'm one pair of baggy shorts and a seersucker shirt away from Ibob superstar...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

bikenerd said:


> By a medical professional or a broken seatpost?


It'll be by a medical professional, carefully selected for his slender fingers and ultrasound light saber skills. Not much fun...


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Have you got a bell? I got a pretty brass one. I've also got a Carradice bag, 3 tail-lights (including one on my helmet), headlight, Cage Rocket, skin-wall touring tires, fluorescent jacket or vest, reflective ankle bands, and wrap-around glasses with yellow lenses. Don't have fenders installed right now, but I've got some RaceBlades just in case it ever starts raining again in NC.


Dang dude, you're kitted out and half way to geek nirvana. Can we get a pic of you in action?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a flat and refuse to ride patched tubes.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*geekdom*



buck-50 said:


> I gots the bell, the tail lights, the skinwall paselas, the carradice bag, AND stainless steel berthoud fenders. On a lugged steel frame. Made by a company named after a city elves live in. I'm one pair of baggy shorts and a seersucker shirt away from Ibob superstar...


I've tried a few bells, even an airhorn zip tied to the head tube. The bells rattled and annoyed me. The airhorn idea sort of worked, really got drivers' attention, but I kept hitting it accidentally while carrying my bike through City Hall. Not good.

If they made seersucker in flourescent yellow, I'd be game. Safety first, though.

I had 4 tail lights, including the helmet one, the Dinotte, and two big Cateye lights, until the bracket I made for the tail lights ripped the aluminum angle thing off my rack, with all dangling down by my spokes for a few miles going home one night. Couldn't handle all the weight and jostling, I suppose. So, I had to cut back to the one super bright Dinotte, which is overkill all by itself.

Anyone have a kickstand?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> I have a flat and refuse to ride patched tubes.


AHAHAHAH!!!  good one! Those tubes are NO GOOD!


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Anyone have a kickstand?


I love my kickstand. And have thought long & hard about bells... The one-ding Incredibell has a very nice tone, but the lone out-of-the-blue "ding" often started pedestrians. I find that the "ba-riiing-riiiing" bell is quite a bit less startling, and is fun to ring, too.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Fixed said:


> It helps to have multiple personalities. I have my "shaved leg, team uniform, weight weenie racer" personality, and then I have my geeked out commuter personality. I've fully embraced geekdom, in fact, I challenge anyone to out-geek me:
> 
> Soma ES, bull horns, Armadillos with reflective sidewalls, rack, trunk bag, platform/"Mallet" pedals; plain mtb shoes, baggy shorts, flourescent bright yellow or orange jersey (Performance or Nashbar), black wool socks (all year round), reflective leg bands, helmet with flashy light on front and flashy light on back, super bright Dinotte tail light, TWO bright headlights (Dinotte 600L and L&M HID), reflective crap all over the bike, big fenders, flourescent jacket or vest, yellow gloves (usually), glasses mounted mirror (I may have to get a kickstand). PLUS, I stop at all stop signs and red lights, ride far to the right (when safe), give arm signals, and carry a print out of bike laws with me.
> 
> Anyone?


Ah yup...you've outgeeked even me. I _did_ have a kickstand on the SS MTB I commute on, but I took it off, because it was gettin' in the way too much when I ride it in the dirt...The dif between you and me is, I'm a geek *full*time. Somebody's gotta do it. With the fenders and Pletscher rack AND Albatross bar on my (otherwise hip) SS MTB, I get some funny looks out there, on the trail.....


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I hate being alert the first few hours of work. Commuting makes my gut to small. The dog eat my bike. If I appear healthy, then I can not call out sick for a 3 day weekend every month. Blood pressure, Flood pressure, what's the difference.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> BTW I can't think of a single reason to not commute by bike.


This winter I have had lots of reasons, some of them even good reasons, for not commuting by bike as much as I have in past years. My current one is that I either have a stomach/intestinal flu or the aftereffects of food poisoning and my bike shorts would look like Tom Boonen's at one of the Spring Classics last year if I rode all the way from home to work on my bike. But, given that Miss M and MB1 live in the same basic climate area in which I live, there is only one excuse that I think would make here -- the weather was too bad for Miss M and MB1 to ride.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Welllll..... This is why I didn't commute today. It's 28F and raining/sleeting/freezing rain outside. From my office windo, I can see 2 separate accidents. One has a cop with flares all over the road and one lane closed (can't see the actual wreckage). The other is on a ramp going over the same road. No emergency vehicles are there yet. Looks like someone slid or turned into someone else and pushed them into the all, and they are blocking both lanes and shoulders on the ramp. One car is even facing the wrong way. Ramp is completely blocked.

Problem is, I gotta drive home in this, go vote, and take daughter to dance. eesshh.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I work from home?....shop to office down 10 steps up 29, office to shop down 29 steps up 10.........no ice or rain involved except on the 120 feet between buildings.....but, well, I guess I am just a wimp.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I would need a train of 3 Bobs. Now that would be cool. Maybe a Surly Big Dummy and a single Bob would be the minimalist 80 pound (unloaded) set-up.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Howzitbroke said:


> I would need a train of 3 Bobs. Now that would be cool. Maybe a Surly Big Dummy and a single Bob would be the minimalist 80 pound (unloaded) set-up.


and well over 250 loaded I bet.....you might want to consider dual disks front and rear for any descents.....lol


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

my cables are rusty


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I can't say can't*

But it would be making my life WAAAAAAYYYY more difficult than it needed to be. Where do I start? 

The bus garage where coach is kept is 47 highway miles (4 lane variety) away.

I need to take/carry my brief bag, my tool box, my food bag, my electronic gear, my knapping stuff and depending on the length of the trip a suitcase with several days worth of clothes and anything to entertain me after I am done working.

I often have to leave for work at some fairly strange hours, very early AM or late PM and return in the same fashion. 

47 miles @ 15mph average is roughly a 4 hour commute and now I have to go work a 15 hour day and then a 4 hour commute home? 

Riding bikes and being involved in it as a hobby is fairly important to me but that would be insane and unsafe to do. If i absolutely had no choice, I'd have to find another job, or rent space to store my stuff and even if that were feasable that I did not have to haul the baggage, I would not do it, Last night for example, went to Wheeling WVA to the casino with a group. I left the house for the 1 hour drive to work @ 4:30am, it was snowing since 2:00am and was accumulating fast. It rained and snowed all day and then rained the whole way home, I got home @ midnight and w/4WD it was a challenge as everything began to freeze up. Now I try to imagine riding a bicycle home 47 miles in a driving rainstorm @ 32*F. I would have been scooped up by the local or state police and committed.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

It's too hard to carry clothes to work and then change when you get there and what if you forget your underwear.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Well an update to this list would now be...

"I keep getting speeding tickets" from the lounge thread.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> It's too hard to carry clothes to work


Panniers



chatterbox said:


> and then change when you get there


Men's room stall



chatterbox said:


> and what if you forget your underwear.


Keep a spare set in your desk at work

There, all your problems have been solved


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

This summer it may be, "I don't have a (safe/protected) way to transport a laptop computer on my 14 mile (each way) commute", but I hope to figure that out without losing a hard drive. Currently it's not an issue as I have a desktop PC at work and don't need to transport it to and from the office. There was another thread on this board that had some pretty cool commuter/PC panniers that I may have to replace my current panniers with (at least on one side).

Just another excuse to overcome!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Mr Wood said:


> Panniers
> 
> *Got 'em*
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

What and ruin any chance of maximum momentum for the next uphill?


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

Mr Wood said:


> This summer it may be, "I don't have a (safe/protected) way to transport a laptop computer on my 14 mile (each way) commute", but I hope to figure that out without losing a hard drive. Currently it's not an issue as I have a desktop PC at work and don't need to transport it to and from the office. There was another thread on this board that had some pretty cool commuter/PC panniers that I may have to replace my current panniers with (at least on one side).
> 
> Just another excuse to overcome!


$19 flash drive solves the need to carry a laptop. I stopped lugging mine home when I had one stolen from my car at the QT. Now i just sync My documents to my 4gig flash drive and carry it home.


----------



## biKEGuam (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay I've go three more reasons not to commute (on Guam)
its to hot in the summer (85F) 
its to cold in the winter (82F)
the trade winds are always blowing the wrong direction (kinda like walking to school uphill both ways)


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got one reason I don't commute.

No bike lane, and no shoulder on the road to work for 5 miles.

to safely commute to work I would have to tack on an additional 4-6 miles to my trip to work.

and in a couple weeks I'm going to do it anyway.


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> and well over 250 loaded I bet.....you might want to consider dual disks front and rear for any descents.....lol


AND.......:7: 



















Brakes for the trailer. Now THAT would be the shizznit!!!!!!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Argentius said:


> "It's a black ice slick out there." I walked to work one day when the previous day was so icy that I nearly-crashed twice on the way there...


Slick black ice? That's solveable - studded bike tires. I've gone biking on hockey rinks with studded tires - it's 80% as stable as clear pavement. It's far *more* stable than walking on the ice, that's for sure. I don't slide through ice patches like I do on my car - my bike actually has traction! 

Of course the downside is that if you're biking on the road, you don't really want to be sharing the roadway with cars that are sliding around and out of control.

I happen to have off-road bike paths for 90% of my ride to work. So I *prefer* to ride my bike when it's really really icy, or raining turning to snow/ice because my studded bike tires have more traction than my car tires, and I don't have to worry about another bike plowing into me on the bike path (any other bikes out almost always have their own studded tires). Heavy snow and ice is also the one time of the year I can actually get home *faster* on my bike than in my car because the highways are so clogged up.

Unfortunately, I'm still not regularly bike commuting to work because:
1. I'd have to get up earlier. Seriously - this just doesn't happen, and I don't like to start my day "forcing" myself out of bed.
2. I can't run out and do errands over lunch.
3. I can't go out with people to lunch - the one other person I have lunch with at work (ironically, because he doesn't own a car, but lives close enough to walk to work). And people I have lunch with who I don't work with always want to meet more than a 10 minute bike ride away.
4. I can't do errands immediately after work because lots of places (like the bike shop) like to close at 6pm or 7pm, so there isn't enough time for me to get there before they close.
5. The helmet messes up my hair. I have wondered, though, if just buying a newer helmet with better venting would solve this.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

My personal favorite excuse for not commuting to work is that the workplace is closed because of a snow storm. After cycling in a few times to find the place empty I've learned to check first when it looks like they might be closing the place.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

My least favorite excuse for not commuting by cycle to work is that the doctor told me not to exert myself for a week because of a concussion. I do not want to use that one again.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

The excuse that I used most often was that I did not have time to fix the flat and still get to work on time if the patch was unsuccessful.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

Another excuse I used after my bicycle got stolen was that I did not want to ride the replacement bicycle on slippery roads without studs until I knew how the bicycle handled. Yeah, I wimped out. It took me about six weeks to get a replacement bike set up and to be honest it is hard to get back on the bike in winter after a month of riding the bus, and I waited another two weeks for the roads to clear.

Another excuse from the same time-period was that the snow was piled up over six feet high by the driveways, making it difficult to see the cars exiting the driveways until they were on the road. One local cyclist got killed because of this last year.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

buck-50 said:


> Take daughter to daycare has been my nemesis this year... but I can do both if I get up early.


I put both of my boys in the Burley trailer and take them to daycare in it, towed by my mountain bike.


----------



## monitornet (Mar 9, 2009)

Fixed said:


> Co-workers will think I'm nuts (or worse, yet, some hippy freak).


Depends more on the place where you work. I worked in a research facility where it was very common to ride your bike to work, take the bike up the elevator, and park it right near your desk, or in a hallway. The building was relaxed enough and not cramped with cubicles. Not everyone did this, but enough for you to see a bike each day. Riders were seen as conserving energy.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*excuse?*



j-dogg said:


> I've got one reason I don't commute.
> 
> No bike lane, and no shoulder on the road to work for 5 miles.
> 
> ...


My direct commute is 13 miles each way. In the mornings, I first ride 10 miles out of town the opposite direction, then 10 back in, then the 13 to work. I look for ways to make it longer on purpose ;-)


----------



## wheelerfreak (Nov 13, 2007)

Howzitbroke said:


> I work at home. (not that I do, just a thought)
> 
> I can't fit 4 five gallon buckets of paint, two giant boxes of painting and drywall tools, lights, drills, sanders, saws, drop cloths, and 4 gallon bucket of sheetrock mud on my rack.


Unfortunately over the last year I've bike commuted exactly one time due to having to carry a similar load. I had commuted by bike for about 5 years prior to this. We work 48hr shifts and I sometimes have to float to 4 stations in that time, sometimes at all ends of the city. Even with a Bob I'd have to carry a bag with my Bunker gear, a bag of wildland FF gear, backpack with personal items and clothes, about 80 pounds total. I've looked at trailers for that and for grocery shopping by bike, but the biggest issue is the distance and time allowed to get to the new station. It can be a 20 mile trip using a patchwork of roads and trails:cryin: :cryin:


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

- Didn't have time to pack my lunch / Didn't have time to go by the bank and get cash for lunch.

The whole lunch thing can be a pain. The one day a week I'd drive the car in to the office I'd go by the store and stock up on things to eat. Often times I'd get bored with the stuff I bought and have to bum a ride to lunch. 

- Stayed up too late the night before / Have to get up too early.

If I don't get enough sleep I won't do it. I generally like riding over driving so I try to get to bed early but I have a hilly 18 mile commute which requires about me to get up at 5:20ish instead of closer to 6:45.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Sometimes just lazy...........


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

mtbnutty said:


> Sometimes just lazy...........


Yeah, I resemble that remark!

Some mornings the alarm goes off and I just really want more sleep. The kicker is on morning I do that I always am ticked off with myself for not getting up earlier and riding in.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Mr Wood said:


> Keep a spare set in your desk at work


No undies is like having your own little secret all day. Besides... what do the commando's do?


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

*Today's weather forecast*

25-30 mph winds with gust over 40mph by the afternoon.

(Of course its calm this morning.)


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

What do you do if you have a client meeting? That is a deal breaker.

The biggest issue we have at the office is a lack of a shower. Being sweaty around co-workers is one thing, around clients is another.

Another difficult one for me at the moment is that I'm 'on site'..aka on the construction site answering questions etc. Days that I need to be there are random - contractor calls, 'hey, mr. architect, Eddie Framer here has an issue, can you come out and look at it?'. Packing up construction boots, hard hat etc., is simply above and beyond.....pl\us the enormous amount of rip rap that I have to drive over to get to the construction trailer/site is a limiter.

Any suggestions? I really want to start riding to work. I have a Bianchi Via Nirone and lights. No fenders - I can deal with the rain but purchasing a 'commuter' bike for Atlanta just isn't in the budget nowadays.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

I am catching up wtih you ... !!! I have a bright orange construction vest with very bright yellow stripes! A super funky wire basket in back, a stick with a reflector and a blinkie, lots of bright auto reflectors.

I'm thinking about adding lights to my pedals and spokes.

Oh yes, I'll be adding the AirZound, two very bright headlights, three bright taillights, and I already have a bright helmet light that makes people say, "Ouch!" when I shine it in their eyes!!!

I have a rear-veiw mirror clipped to my baseball cap, under my helmet. I also wear baggy shorts. I still need arm band reflectors. Might even get some reflectors for pant legs, that is for the few days that I actually wear long pants (not many).



Fixed said:


> It helps to have multiple personalities. I have my "shaved leg, team uniform, weight weenie racer" personality, and then I have my geeked out commuter personality. I've fully embraced geekdom, in fact, I challenge anyone to out-geek me:
> 
> Soma ES, bull horns, Armadillos with reflective sidewalls, rack, trunk bag, platform/"Mallet" pedals; plain mtb shoes, baggy shorts, flourescent bright yellow or orange jersey (Performance or Nashbar), black wool socks (all year round), reflective leg bands, helmet with flashy light on front and flashy light on back, super bright Dinotte tail light, TWO bright headlights (Dinotte 600L and L&M HID), reflective crap all over the bike, big fenders, flourescent jacket or vest, yellow gloves (usually), glasses mounted mirror (I may have to get a kickstand). PLUS, I stop at all stop signs and red lights, ride far to the right (when safe), give arm signals, and carry a print out of bike laws with me.
> 
> Anyone?


----------

